# Tt Hookup By Myself



## TNFiddler (Jun 13, 2005)

Here's my routine, when I'm trying to hook up my TT by myself:

1. Back up to the TT. Unfortunately, I can't put my tailgate down because it would obviously cover the hitch, anyways, it would hit the tongue crank.

2. I think I'm there, I hop out run to the back of the truck and find out that I'm about an inch off to the side.

3. I hop back in my truck, pull up and back.

4. I hop back out, only to find out that I'm an inch off on the OTHER side.

5. Repeat steps 3 and 4 another 2 or 3 times.

6. Ahhhh, finally got it.

This process can take up to 20 min.

Is there a gadget (other than an expensive rear mounted camera) that I can use that will help me line up the hitch, without having visibility of the hitch?

I've thought about rigging some type of bicycle flags that I could use to line up - but haven't quite figured out the best way to do that.

What method do you use?

Thanks for the info!

TNF


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There are 2 typical options.

One uses bicycle type poles mounted on magnets. You place one on the ball and one on the coupler. You make sure the tongue is high enough to clear and you back up to make the poles touch.

The other option is a mirror mounted on the tailgate that looks down at the ball.

I will see if I can find some links to these but you should be able to find them at Camping World.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Here is the Mirror.

Back up mirror


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

I use steps 3 & 4 or try to find some unsuspecting urchin to assist me which usually leads me back to steps 3 & 4.

The mirror thing looks good; I just need to get it on my wish list.

Bill


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I can't remember the name of that ping pong ball thingy I'm using! Someone will post it or a picture. I got the idea from Y-Guy who put up a picture of it long ago. Works great and I've been hitching alone ever since.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

TNF,

Either of the items Andy mentioned will work. I was going to try the mirror method, but what it really comes down to is just practice.

My method, for what it is worth, is to turn myself around so that I can see directly down the centerline of the truck. In my case I have good visual references on the truck (at the rear slider window, and the lock at the back of my tonneau) to verify I am looking straight down the centerline. If you are off at all, parallax will throw you off.

Then pick a couple of reference points on the TT centerline (Tounge jack, and you can add a small vertical line or dot on the front wall of the trailer) to aim for. Now it is just a matter of lining everything up, and keeping it in line as you back up.

As far as judging distance is concerned, I leave the tounge height low enough that I will bump it. Lightly! After the tap, I raise the tounge to clear the ball, and backup another 2" and I am there.

Practice, practice, practice...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

I made this one.

Mirror

Other photos in the gallery.

Kevin P.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I've seen these a few places. http://www.etrailer.com/Merchant2/merchant...&Category_Code=

I use the DW, DD, DS assistance technique or TNF's approach. With practice, you can get it down to a few minutes.

In an earlier thread, someone said they used the "back up until it sounds expensive" technique.







I've used that as well, allbeit unintentional.....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I basically do as Doug with the exception of centering myself using my mirrors. You see where it centers while you drive so remembering that 'look' in the mirror puts me close.

A simple process and I did not need one more thing to carry just to hook up.

John


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

OK, it's called a Hitch Finder. The guy sells them on Ebay for cheap. I don't see any for sale right now, but here is the last one he sold.

Hitch Finder Auction

He's just a private seller that makes them in his garage or something.

ON EDIT: It looks like that guy is not around anymore







The auction link above was from someone re-selling the HF they bought from him.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I have a gadget I use, It's called a Brooke which we've had for about 12 years. Very handy for roasting marshmallows too. She's the one on the left, her twin sister (not so good at hooking up







) is on the right.










Mike


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

I have a gadget similiar to the Brooke model that Mike uses. The one problem with these is that they are much more expensive to operate during the second 12 years of ownership. I understand operational cost does decline some after 24 years but they are not as useful for hitching up the trailer then.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

California Jim,

I love your new avatar! LMAO!









"I need more Cow Bell!!!"









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

TNFiddler said:


> I've thought about rigging some type of bicycle flags that I could use to line up - but haven't quite figured out the best way to do that.
> [snapback]57490[/snapback]​


I had the same routine until I picked up a set of Hitchin' Rods from Camping World. I used them for the first time last weekend and I was under the trailer on the first shot. You just place one magnetic rod on the top of the ball and the other on the furthest forward flat point on the hitch. Line them up as you back up and when the rod on the ball is knocked forward - you're under. For me to hook up I even have to back up a hill on my lawn. As I said, first shot - couldn't have been easier. Well worth the $19.98.

https://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...fm?skunum=28563

Scott


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I've got a Feva!!









Thanks







Yeah, I just never got over that old SNL skit. One of my favorites ever.

For all of you that this is completely Greek to, have a look at this link:

More Cowbell !!!

Click the "Here's the cowbell" link and it will play. Or right click and "save target as" to save it to your computer. I did!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I


> have a gadget I use, It's called a Brooke which we've had for about 12 years.


Hey, I got one of those, too. Except mine's called Tish and I've had her around for about 35 years or so. The only problem I have is she keeps losing her balance and falling off the tongue or dropping the darn tennis ball!









Mark


----------



## Stacey (Apr 25, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Here is the Mirror.
> 
> Back up mirror
> [snapback]57494[/snapback]​


I use the same back-up mirror that CamperAndy has. It's made the whole process a breeze, and has done wonders for my marriage to boot!

Signed - Stacey's husband


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

I have the Hitch Finder above and gave it to my friend who was amazed when I used it in front of him with no coaching needed. I went to find another one and I found this one which seems to be better:

Hitching Guides

I've got one on its way to me as we speak...


----------



## TNFiddler (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks all, for the tips. I've ordered the Hitch Finder and it should be here in time for my trip to the Smoky's next week!

TNF


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

TNFiddler said:


> Thanks all, for the tips. I've ordered the Hitch Finder and it should be here in time for my trip to the Smoky's next week!
> 
> TNF
> [snapback]57700[/snapback]​


<thread hijack>
Where might you be headed to in the smokies? We'll be in Gatlinburg next week.
</end of thread hijack>


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Oh my gosh, TNFiddler, that routine sounds just like mine! I also use a gadget such as camping479, though mine's called a Caelan and I've only had it for 9 years. The problem with the Caelan is inconsistent results so I'm very excited about the alternatives offered here. Finally a mod I can do without Grunt0311's help! Woohoo! I love this site!


----------



## TNFiddler (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm headed to Cade's Cove next weekend - dry camping, but still a GREAT place to camp. It's up in the mountains, so the nights get pretty cool! I love this time of the year!

TNF


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

TNFiddler said:


> I'm headed to Cade's Cove next weekend - dry camping, but still a GREAT place to camp. It's up in the mountains, so the nights get pretty cool! I love this time of the year!
> 
> TNF
> [snapback]57732[/snapback]​


I'm leaving Sunday for a week in Gatlinburg. I'll be up through Cades Cove and keeping an eye out for ya. You got yer Outbackers stickers on the trailer, right?


----------



## TheMillers (Aug 8, 2005)

I've always used my wife to help me backup. It can get "interesting at times". Well, after reading this thread, I looked at my setup again. I found that if I open the back hatch of my truck and put the seats down, I can actually see the ball!

I have just enough clearance to close the hatch when I'm hooked up. This is great. I don't have to wait around for the wife anymore. Thanks for posting this topic!

Bruce
sunny


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

After I finished hitching up using the Hitch Finder yesterday, (and nailed it on the first try) all three people in the campsite next door literally clapped and cheered loudly!







They immediately came over and had to know everything about that wonderfull "thing" I was using. Best $12.95 I have ever spent on camping gadgets


----------

